# Program View in seperate Window



## Niels Käpsele (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi there,

thank you for OBS, I think it goes more in the direction of what I ever wanted than anything else. At least concerning video. ;-) 

I have a suggestion... or is it even possible and I don't get it?* It would be great to have the program view on in a separate window*. (Or, like with the sources, to have the option for popping up such a window.)

This might seem like a minor detail but it opens the door to a new world: This separate window could be moved to another screen which actually is a video projector... and so one could use OBS for "live mixing" of visuals in concerts or for talks with such a huge crowd that you want to have a iive picture of the speaker plus their slide show on a huge projector wall etc. 

Best
Niels


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2017)

This already exists: right click the preview window and either use Fullscreen Projector or Windowed Projector.


----------



## Niels Käpsele (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, thank you. Great! I just didn't expect it in the context menu of the left part of the window but in the right one, which doesn't have any context menu.


----------

